# winkiel



## ryba

Drogi rodaku!

Czy jak Ci powiem, że apteka jest tuż *za winklem*, to zrozumiesz, o co mi chodzi?


----------



## Thomas1

Drogi Rybko,

a czy jeśli ja Ci powiem, że jednym z codziennych obowiązków osobników spożywających dużo  owoców w postaci sfermentowanych płynów jest 'stanie na winklu', to zrozumiesz 'winkiel' w ten sam sposób co ja? 

PS: słowo pochodzi od naszych zachodnich sąsiadów.


----------



## majlo

Ja rozumiem winkiel w ten sam sposób co ryba. Wersję Thomasa słyszę po raz pierwszy.


----------



## Thomas1

Dla ścisłości dodam, że dla mnie 'winkiel' oznacza 'róg'. Zdanie 'Apteka jest tuż za winklem.' rozumiem jako informację, że apteka jest zaraz za rogiem, tj. niedaleko, tuż obok. Chodzi o coś innego?


----------



## BezierCurve

Ja tak jak Thomas.


----------



## ryba

Thomas1 said:


> Drogi Rybko,
> 
> a czy jeśli ja Ci powiem, że jednym z codziennych obowiązków osobników spożywających dużo  owoców w postaci sfermentowanych płynów jest 'stanie na winklu', to zrozumiesz 'winkiel' w ten sam sposób co ja?
> 
> PS: słowo pochodzi od naszych zachodnich sąsiadów.



Hahahaha.  Tak, w ten sam sposób! Stoją na rogu i chleją (w razie wątpliwości, majlo ). xD

Pytam, bo moja bratowa, która pochodzi ze wschodniej części Województwa Małopolskiego, nie miała pojęcia, co to jest winkiel.

Co ciekawe, moi dziadkowie, pochodzący z Galicji Wschodniej (Kałusz, Lwów), znali to słowo i go używali. Figuruje też w wikisłowniczku gwary lwowskiej. Może dlatego, że Lwów i Kałusz to spore miasta, a w takich osiedlało się więcej Niemców i Austriaków.


----------



## majlo

Nie, no mnie też chodziło o róg, ale w takiej formie [stać na winklu] raczej nie spotkałem tego wyrażenia. Myślałem, że "stać na winklu" = być pijanym. 

Tak w ogóle to fajny temat. Przypomniał mi on o innym słówku, które pierwszy raz usłyszałem dopiero niedawno. Click.


----------



## Rusak963

Ja też raczej słyszałem jedynie wersję _za winklem_. _Stać na winklu_ chyba nie słyszałem.


----------



## ryba

Ja kiedyś pewnie słyszałem o _staniu na winklu_, a znając choćby mniej więcej kontekst, wiedząc czym jest winkiel i znając trochę życie, bez problemu jestem w stanie się domyślić, kto to taki może stać na winklu i czym się tam może zajmować. Nie żeby stanowiło ono część mojego aktywnego leksykonu, nie, nie, ale zrozumiałe jest. Samo _na winklu_, hahah, teraz już sam nie wiem, czy bym tego użył, może i tak; _Apteka na winklu_ brzmi mi idealnie (jest na rogu, nie za rogiem, jak byłoby w przypadku _za winklem_). Moje wątpliwości biorą się stąd, że naprawdę bardzo rzadko słyszę jakiekolwiek zwroty zawierające słowo _winkiel_, do tego stopnia rzadko, że _winkiel_ kojarzy mi się głównie z moim językiem rodzinnym.

Miłego dnia!


----------



## kknd

spotkałem się ze sformułowaniami „za winklem”, jak i „[stać] na winklu”; drugą frazę łączyłem zawsze (nie wiedzieć czemu) z osobnikami stojącymi _pod_ sklepem monopolowym, a nie wystającymi na rogu ludźmi szukającymi np. zaczepki.


----------



## ryba

kknd said:


> (...) drugą frazę łączyłem zawsze (nie wiedzieć czemu) z osobnikami stojącymi _pod_ sklepem monopolowym, a nie wystającymi na rogu ludźmi szukającymi np. zaczepki.


Może jest do tego stopnia zleksykalizowana, że już wcale nie potrzeba jakiegoś konkretnego winkla, żeby stać na winklu (?).


----------



## marco_2

Ja osobiście spotykałem się z tym słowem w dwóch kontekstach: *strzelać zza winkla (czyli zza rogu, z ukrycia) *i *chodzić za winkiel (w szkole na papierosa, aby nauczyciele cię nie nakryli).*


----------



## Thomas1

kknd said:


> spotkałem się ze sformułowaniami „za winklem”, jak i „[stać] na winklu”; drugą frazę łączyłem zawsze (nie wiedzieć czemu) z osobnikami stojącymi _pod_ sklepem monopolowym, [...]


Też się nad tym zastanawiałem i doszedłem do wniosku, że 'na winklu' jest też używane w znaczeniu 'przed', 'pod', 'we frontowej części'.

***
Parę dni temu wyłowiłem 'na winklu' w piosence Kazika "Porozumienie ponad podziałami":
Pomioty komuny na winklach się gromadzą


----------



## vianie

ryba said:


> Moje wątpliwości biorą się stąd, że naprawdę bardzo rzadko słyszę jakiekolwiek zwroty zawierające słowo _winkiel_, do tego stopnia rzadko, że _winkiel_ kojarzy mi się głównie z moim językiem rodzinnym.


 


marco_2 said:


> *strzelać zza winkla (czyli zza rogu, z ukrycia)*


 
U obu waszych południowych sąsiadów obecnie na pewno najczęściej używa się wymienionego słowa w związku z piłką nożną: strzelić gola w winkiel bramki.


----------



## majlo

Co to znaczy? Czy chodzi może o przestrzeń zaraz przy spojeniu słupka i poprzeczki? Jeśli tak, to po polsku nazywa się to "okienkiem".


----------



## vianie

No właśnie.


----------



## ryba

A to ciekawe. 

Słuchajcie, jak na razie, wypowiedziały się same osoby, które _winkiel_ znają - dzięki wielkie i zachęcam do dalszych komentarzy; i piszcie, proszę, skąd jesteście! Zapraszam serdecznie również osoby, którym _winkiel_ jest obcy. Wkrótce po założeniu tego tematu użyłem celowo, na spróbunek, wyrażenia _za winklem_ w odniesieniu do miejsca między wylotem Niegolewskich a zwężeniem Rynku Łazarskiego, z którego przystanek jest niewidoczny. Kumpel z Drezdenka, który w momencie, o którym mówiłem, stał właśnie na przystanku, zrozumiał to wyrażenie, znał je doskonale. Jednak drugi kumpel, rodowity gostynianin, który wychodził był zza winkla razem ze mną, nie zrozumiał, potrzebował tłumaczenia.


----------



## BezierCurve

A czy obaj mają żyjących dziadków?


----------



## ryba

BezierCurve said:


> A czy obaj mają żyjących dziadków?


Tak, mają, chociaż już nie wszystkich czworo.


----------



## cyruslb

Ja tam w zyciu takiego slowa nie slyszalem, jesli ktos by tak powiedzial pomyslalbym, ze jakas zalecialosc ze slaska.


----------



## ryba

> Ja tam w życiu takiego słowa nie słyszałem; jeśli ktoś by tak powiedział, pomyślałbym, że jakaś zaleciałość ze Śląska.



Dzięki, Cyruslb, a _skōnd żeś je_ (_skůnd žeś je_)?

PS: Pamiętaj o polskich znakach i wielkich literach, wszak to forum językowe.


----------



## dreamlike

Lubelskie. Zasłyszane dobrych kilka lat temu i od tamtego czasu używam stosunkowo często - ani razu nie spotkałem kogoś, kto miałby problemy ze zrozumieniem. 

Jeśli idzie o "stać na winklu" to wyrażenia użył chociażby raper Sokół w jednym ze swoich sztandarowych kawałków - "Mogę wszystko."



> Mogę dzierżąc życie w reklamówce żulówce
> ze sztajnesami stać na winklu przy wspomnieniach i wódce [...]


----------



## JakubikF

Odnosząc się do pierwszego postu. Tak - apteka za winklem = apteka za rogiem. Tylko takie znaczenie słowa winkiel jest mi znane. Pochodzę z zachodniopomorskiego.


----------



## Gochna

Z Łodzi, po pięcioletnim przeszkoleniu w Poznaniu, ale wydaje mi się, że _winkiel_ znałam od zawsze. Bardziej w wyrażeniach "zaraz za winklem", "wyskoczył zza winkla" itd. O "staniu na winklu" nigdy nie słyszałam, ale sądzę, że nie miałabym kłopotów ze zrozumieniem.


----------

